# New Fluval 406 Quick Review



## live bait (Mar 2, 2007)

I have been using Fluval 400 series canisters almost exclusively for at least 20 years with no serious problems, except the recent death of my decade old 405 from what I believe was a power surge of some sort (see my recent thread). Other than always having a spare impeller and impeller cover on hand prior to cleaning (sometimes they break, sometimes they don't), I have never had a serious issue with these filters. I have seen folks on this forum and elsewhere on the web complaining about leaks, but I've never experienced any, ever.

So I replaced the dead 405 with a new 406 and I love it as well. Fluval made some major upgrades. First, the new primer is awesome. Pull the stem once, the filter completely fills with water in one shot and it's a done deal. Truly a thing of beauty... Next, they upgraded the impeller cover. They claim this aids with making the filter quieter, but time will tell if this cover is sturdier than its predecessor, as the clips on the old models have a tendency to break during maintenance... Also, the output on the 406 is 383 gph, as opposed to about 340 gph with the 405... And it's quiet. Very, very quiet. Hunting wabbits quiet.

I got a good deal at my local pet store - $199.00. I may have been able to get it cheaper on Amazon or elsewhere on the web, but if any parts were missing or broken on arrival, I'd be screwed and it would be a hassle to rectify, so I don't mind paying a few bucks extra for piece of mind. Also, I have "points" at my pet store, and the filter should get me a free bag or two of dog food, so that's an additional savings of $15-30 as well.

This concludes my review of my recently installed Fluval 406.


----------



## Vociferus (Aug 10, 2016)

Thanks for the review! I own one of these as well and it's been a great filter. The primer didn't continue to work as well as it did new, but no issues with it other than that. It holds a lot of media too. Worked well on my 75G.


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

Just a question, what is the point of having over 250 real gph when it's been proven that denitryfying bacteria can't hold on after that number? I laugh at all these people with their FX6's. I bet none of them really have 100-150ppm of nitrates or less.

I own Sunsuns, Eheims and Fluvals. Hagen and Fluval are parts sellers, that's what they do well. Everything breaks down and you have to re buy it. Their media, products, all a sham. Eheim is a bit better, but almost worthless compared to a Sunsun 304 or 704b. The sunsuns I have are the most reliable and hold the most media.


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

easywolf31 said:


> Just a question, what is the point of having over 250 real gph when it's been proven that denitryfying bacteria can't hold on after that number?


What is the source of the data that backs up this claim ?

To me, it seems like an odd claim to make ... at least as stated: "holding on" seems to imply adhering to a surface ... and if that is the case, it seems to imply that water velocity might have something to do with it.

Of course, the water velocity inside a canister filter is probably a lot different (ie. lower) at any given point, than say the velocity traveling through a intake or outlet hose (much higher) ...


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

@easywolf.... by your claim I guess my 16 canisters and 18 hob's, all with much more gph than 250 are not bio filtering my 1600gals of cichlid tanks? Toxins are thru the roof and fish are constantly getting sick? How did my Oscars get to 15ins and still doing well after 8yrs? With FX5 only filtration? Laugh all you want friend, the Fluval FX series is the best bang for the buck, rock solid and reliable.


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

Oscar6 said:


> @easywolf.... by your claim I guess my 16 canisters and 18 hob's, all with much more gph than 250 are not bio filtering my 1600gals of cichlid tanks? Toxins are thru the roof and fish are constantly getting sick? How did my Oscars get to 15ins and still doing well after 8yrs? With FX5 only filtration? Laugh all you want friend, the Fluval FX series is the best bang for the buck, rock solid and reliable.


Hob's are good just for some mechanical. For the price of an FX6 you can get 3-4 Sunsun 704b's..incredible. And each one can probably fit more bio media. This is just my opinion based on my experience and others experience.


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

While SOME hob's are primarily for mechanical filtering, models like the Fluval C series, Emperor 400, and Penguin bio wheel equipped units are excellent bio filters. My hobs are Aquaclear 110's. Great mechanical filters, but if you run sponge only, cram as much bio as a mesh bag will hold, they have quite good bio capabilities. I have found after many decades in this hobby, you get what you pay for. If you prowl enough forums, most SunSun owners are content with their filters... for now. When owners can get 15-20yrs out of them, a-la Eheim or Rena Filstar, then you have a real bargain. I personally have not the time nor patience to replace cheap junk every few years. An FX5-6 with all baskets full holds 9lbs of ceramics. Only thing comparable, for home aquaria is the Eheim 2262, and its darn near twice the price of an FX. As stated, best bang for the buck, and as always with product reviews, that's an opinion based on my own useage


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

I have Fluvals but they are not my choice of canister as long as Eheim is on the market.


----------



## Cyphro (Mar 23, 2018)

easywolf31 said:


> Oscar6 said:
> 
> 
> > @easywolf.... by your claim I guess my 16 canisters and 18 hob's, all with much more gph than 250 are not bio filtering my 1600gals of cichlid tanks? Toxins are thru the roof and fish are constantly getting sick? How did my Oscars get to 15ins and still doing well after 8yrs? With FX5 only filtration? Laugh all you want friend, the Fluval FX series is the best bang for the buck, rock solid and reliable.
> ...


I agree the amount of media is more important than the waterflow, but then you could always add in more filter media chambers that are DIY or old, dead canisters if you like.

Fluvals I used in the past and so many problems. They are a borderline scam product if truth be told. I may need to get a new canister as my marineland 350 is not doing well after 10+ years. How well do the sunsuns hold up?


----------

